# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Foorumin IPv6-tuki

## flix

Nyt kun Suomen teleoperaattorit ovat ottaneet IPv6:den laajamittaisesti käyttöön, niin onko jlf:lle tulossa IPv6-tukea lähiaikoina?

----------


## Rehtori

> Nyt kun Suomen teleoperaattorit ovat ottaneet IPv6:den laajamittaisesti käyttöön, niin onko jlf:lle tulossa IPv6-tukea lähiaikoina?


En osaa vastata kysymykseen, mutta ei taida olla ihan vähään aikaan tarpeen. Useimmat kuluttajaliittymät eivät tue IPv6:sta eikä sille ole juuri vielä tarpeitakaan. IPv4 osoitteiden käyttöä on saatu tehostettua merkittävästi sullomalla enemmän palveluita yhden osoitteen taakse. Toki osoitteista on pulaa ja jossakin vaiheessa siirtymä on tehtävä. Koska foorumilla on käytössään IPv4 -osoite, ei ole mitään syytä tehdä asian suhteen vielä mitään.

Voit muuten tarkistaa oman liittymäsi kyvykkyyden IPv6:n suhteen osoitteessa http://test-ipv6.com.

----------


## hylje

Suomalaisissa laajakaistaliittymissä on hyvin kohtuullinen ip6-tuki, joka laajenee kesän mittaan.

http://ape3000.com/ipv6/

----------


## flix

Tällä hetkellä yksi julkinen IPv4-osoite maksaa palvelusta riippuen 2-3,5kpl/kk (ei sis. ALV). Toisaalta esimerkiksi Hetznerillä jokaiseen palvelimeen saa ilmaiseksi IPv6 /64 -prefixin joka sisältää 10^19-osoitetta, eli 18 triljoonaa osoitetta. IPv4-osoitteiden hinnat nousevat yhä korkeammalle ja korkeammalle, siksi myös suomalaiset teleoperaattorit vihdoinkin päivittivät verkkonsa IPv6-aikaan.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Suomalaisissa laajakaistaliittymissä on hyvin kohtuullinen ip6-tuki, joka laajenee kesän mittaan.


Ollaksemme tarkkoja, niin DNA:lla se on kaapelimodeemiyhteyksissä, Soneralla ei missään, samaten Elisalla/Saunalahdella ei missään. Mobiilipuolella Elisalla/Saunalahdella ja DNA:lla on. Että en pitäisi tilannetta kovin edistyksellisenä. Kiinteän verkon puolella laitetuki on suurin ongelma ja siten DNA:kin on sen helposti saanut käyttöön vain EuroDOCSIS x.x-yhteyksissä, jossa päätelaitteet useimmiten päivittyvät verkosta.

----------


## flix

Luulisin että vuoden loppuun mennessä hyvin merkittävä osa suomalaisista nettiliittymistä on IPv6-yhteensopivia, jolloin viimeistään asia on ajankohtaisempi. Tällä hetkellä valmius löytyy viidestä miljoonasta liittymästä. Kyse IPv6:den käyttöönoton kohdalla on mielestäni  kategoriasta "ennemmin tai myöhemmin", ihan miten asian priorisoi.

----------


## Thunderi

Joo, laitetuki on surkea vielä tällä hetkellä. Itselläkään vain ja ainoastaan käytöstä poistettu mokkula osasi IPv6:sen.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Luulisin että vuoden loppuun mennessä hyvin merkittävä osa suomalaisista nettiliittymistä on IPv6-yhteensopivia, jolloin viimeistään asia on ajankohtaisempi.


Krhm, todellinen tilanne on kylläkin tämä:

Sonera 0.14%
DNA 17.7%
Elisa 2.25%
Kasenet 9.11%
MPY 0.16%
Suomicom 5.06%
Alcom 0.98%

Tuossa siis käyttöönottoasteet. DNA:lla kaapelimodeemiyhteydet tuovat tuon prosenttiosuuden. Suomessa ollaan IPv6-asioissa jälkijunassa, sillä RIPE:n osoitevaranto on parempi kuin esim. ARIN. Mielestäni on turha kaunistella tosiseikkoja. Suomi on monessa mielessä jäänyt jälkeen Internetin kehityksessä.

----------


## flix

> Krhm, todellinen tilanne on kylläkin tämä:
> 
> Sonera 0.14%
> DNA 17.7%
> Elisa 2.25%
> Kasenet 9.11%
> MPY 0.16%
> Suomicom 5.06%
> Alcom 0.98%
> ...


Suomi on kuitenkin niin pieni maa, jossa on vain muutama operaattori, että operaattorien ottaessa IPv6:den käyttöön kiinteissä liittymissä, käyttöönottoprosentit kasvavat todella nopeasti. Mikä käy hyvin ilmi linkittämästäsi sivustosta.

----------

